# Gaming Laptop bis 2000 Euro



## RavionHD (18. April 2014)

Hallo,
ein Freund von mir braucht ein Gaming Laptop bis ca. 2000 Euro, ich habe ihm schon oft angeraten einen Stand PC zu holen, da man schon mit 1000 Euro einen richtig guten High End PC mit R9 290X bzw. einer GTX780 bekommen kann, jedoch besteht er unbedingt auf ein Laptop, also was gibt es da Gutes?
Danke für eure Empfehlungen!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2014)

Da wäre das One K73-4N2 nen Blick wert. Kostet mit I7 4710MQ, 8Gb RAM und 1Tb HDD 1250€. Dazu ne Crucial M500 240Gb (90€) und Win 7 von Ebay (35€)


----------



## RavionHD (18. April 2014)

Passt das so in etwa:
Bild: glisqva.png - abload.de


----------



## pascha953 (18. April 2014)

Schau hier mal rein 

Gaming Notebook & High-End Gamer Laptop | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop


----------



## ich111 (18. April 2014)

Beim Laptop würde ich um die 1k € ausgeben: z.B.: MSI GE60-2PEi781B (0016GF-SKU3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2014)

Hier kannst Du auch mal schauen: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. April 2014)

Und dann vielleicht noch nen schicken großen Monitor für zu Hause? Könntest du ja mal vorschlagen 

Also Laptop Display für unterwegs und zuhause dann nen normalen Moni


----------



## DerXanny (18. April 2014)

Kann auch nur Schenker oder auch Alienware empfehlen, da kann man sich dann seinen tragbaren Monster zusammenbauen lassen.

Als Unterbau mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P724 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


----------



## RavionHD (18. April 2014)

Hallo,
wie wäre das hier, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur vorherigen Konfiguration?
Bild: gl4qlu9.png - abload.de


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. April 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie wäre das hier, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur vorherigen Konfiguration?
> Bild: gl4qlu9.png - abload.de



 Weis ja nich, ne 120GB SSD ist schon sehr schnell voll. Da würde ich Vllt nochmal ansetzen.


----------



## iTzZent (19. April 2014)

Und wenn er gleich was anständiges haben will, siehe hier:

MSI GT70-2PE12H11 (001763-SKU45) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4800MQ, 4x 2.70GHz • RAM: 12GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL •  Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M, 8GB, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort • Display:  17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN  • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth • Cardreader: 3in1  (SD/SDHC/SDXC) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1  64Bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 9 Zellen • Gewicht: 3.90kg • Besonderheiten:  Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*1849,-

*Optimales Kühlsystem, das beste Soundsystem auf dem Markt, anständige Ausstattung und die Verarbeitung ist auch super.

Deutlich schwerer, aber auch mit besserem Kühlsystem wäre da das folgende Gerät:
ASUS ROG G750JZ-T4024H (90NB04K1-M00270) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4700HQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1.5TB HDD + 2x 128GB SSD (RAID0) • optisches Laufwerk:  Blu-ray (BD-ROM) und DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M, 8GB,  HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 4x USB 3.0,  Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Thunderbolt 10Gb/s, Bluetooth  4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1 (SD/MMC) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 8 Zellen, 5900mAh,  3h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 4.80kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur,  Nummernblock, 3D-Ready • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre  (Pickup&Return)
*1950,-

*Hier gibt es nochmal mehr Ausstattung... grosse HDD, SSD Raid, BluRay, AC Wlan, Thunderbilt und ein fast lautloses Notebook, selbst unter Last !


----------

